# The madness at Tempus/Arte and/or Stowa goes on



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Prinz Leopold „Poldi“ von Bayern got something brand new from Stowa. They „Poldi Chronograph“ has been recently launched. The stainles steel chronograph is fitted with an ETA 7753. Just 100 pieces will be abailable for only 2.950 Euros. I really love the „Born in Bavaria“ imprint at 6, makes the watch a wonderful timepiece and personal gift.

11 chronos have already been sold, so hurry up if you want something ugly and unique. Contact: Tempus Arte Experience Center Munich.



















[sarcasm modus out]


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

What am I even looking at


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

john_marston said:


> What am I even looking at


I don‘t know for sure but I think this is Tempus Arte Flattery for celebrities or those who consider themselves to be.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

The dial looks like the bottom of my swimming pool.......


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nokie said:


> The dial looks like the bottom of my swimming pool.......


😂😂😂


----------



## ekwanok (Oct 1, 2021)

I try to maintain a positive tone on these forums. Stowa is making this difficult. (Not just piling on here. I enjoy my Stowa and would like the firm to succeed.)


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

What on earth is this monstrosity..


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Mike,

you are kidding, aren't you?
I can't believe that bad taste can be so succesfull to be milled in a watchcase.
I'm dying to know what comment 'our team from the Black Forest' will pass............


Volker


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

brainless said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> you are kidding, aren't you?
> I can't believe that bad taste can be so succesfull to be milled in a watchcase.
> ...


Well, Gisbert L. Brunner interviewed Prinz Poldi. So, true story. See GLB’s FB account, posted yesterday.


----------



## jonobailey (Feb 27, 2012)

I think its safe to say that Stowa is no more.....f'ing horrendous


----------



## Stowie (Jul 6, 2020)

Wait…this is actually a real Stowa….


----------



## jonobailey (Feb 27, 2012)

Stowie said:


> Wait…this is actually a real Stowa….


Is there an option to change your username on Watchuseek without loosing your account? You might need it.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I feel bad for Jorg. A once great brand now moving forward in reverse.......


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

I think it looks great.


----------



## MadKatt (8 mo ago)

I’ve seen worse but I prefer a less busy watch.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

MadKatt said:


> I’ve seen worse but I prefer a less busy watch.


I haven‘t seen worse from Stowa to be honest.


----------



## Djurgården (10 mo ago)

I don't get it? Can someone explain it a bit better?

What is that watch? And what has it to do with Stowa?


----------



## ekwanok (Oct 1, 2021)

Djurgården said:


> I don't get it? Can someone explain it a bit better?
> 
> What is that watch? And what has it to do with Stowa?


This is a Stowa limited edition--look at the caseback photo.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

No bueno. It looks like something from AVI-8.


----------



## DestroLefty (11 mo ago)

So this happens, when using what is left after a shortage? Obvious why these parts are left overs…


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

There is nothing good about this watch design. What a mess. Perhaps if they keep up this nonsense sales will grind to a halt, the new owners will find the brand a money-losing nuisance, then sell it to someone who will move the brand back in a positive direction. Such a shame.


----------



## Morgs65 (Oct 2, 2018)

Some will like it. As Darryl Kerrigan once said about his plastic iron lacing, 'adds a bit of charm'.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

While I would admit that this limited edition ain't my cup of tea, I've seen worse from other brands. What I don't understand are all the naysayers ready to abandon ship because of a change of leadership at the top. This latest offering is a limited edition for crying out loud, so walk to your conclusions, don't jump!


----------



## longtimelurker (Oct 16, 2020)

Well... One more thing for the rest of Germany to give Bavarians sh*t for.

2648393616 ways to get a Bavarian flag motif in there and they went with "toddler playground splash pad"


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Earlier this week I ordered a Partitio with red seconds, manual.










My third, and perhaps last Stowa.

We'll see what happens.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

tommy_boy said:


> Earlier this week I ordered a Partitio with red seconds, manual.
> 
> My third, and perhaps last Stowa.
> 
> We'll see what happens.


Good for you. I have the same and I love it! I wouldn't buy into all the rhetoric by the way


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Djurgården said:


> I don't get it? Can someone explain it a bit better?
> 
> What is that watch? And what has it to do with Stowa?


It is a LE made by Stowa, orders taken by the new owner, Tempus Arte.


----------



## zharik (Jun 14, 2014)

The design is very far from clean lines we got used too. On the bright side, the watch might tell us more about the taste of Prinz Leopold rather than Stowa’s design language


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Nokie said:


> The dial looks like the bottom of my swimming pool.......


Soon to be classic description of it.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Roningrad said:


> Soon to be classic description of it.


The „Poldi Pool Limited Edition“.😂


----------



## STOWA1927 (9 mo ago)

Dear STOWA - Community,

As you have learned yesterday from the media, you have seen 
that the so-called “Poldi” - watch was launched.

How does this come about and why is STOWA written on the back
of the watch?

His Royal Highness Prince Leopold of Bavaria has been a longtime
friend of the Tempus Arte Group in Munich. He will soon celebrate his 80th birthday
and has asked us for an own watch according to his personal ideas in terms 
of design and technical requirements. To make his dream come true Tempus Arte respectively STOWA built this watch for him. 

It is an unique (in the truest sense of the word) action and only 100 pieces will be produced. 
After 2 days most of the pieces are already sold out within the closest circles of the prince.
An additional offer or presentation on www.stowa.de is not planned. So “Poldi” is not a regular STOWA - collection, alternative direction nor new design approach of the brand. There´s at least no impact of Tempus Arte or new management on the brand you know and love.

At STOWA we are working on further anniversary models, improvement and refinement of 
the existing collection as well as on technical developments. Poldi won´t play a further role in STOWA.

In order to avoid disinformation, confusion or even false statements, the 
Tempus Arte Group CEO offers to answer questions directly to the audience. 
Feel free to send your question to: [email protected] by Email.
We will post the questions and answers here in this forum.

Best regards from the Black Forest
Your STOWA Team


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The fact that Stowa made the watch at all speaks volumes and shows how much influence Tempus Arte has/had on Stowa. No impact of Tempus Arte ? The watch speaks another language. The Poldi Pool Chronograph is out there and - with all due respect - Stowa built it. Trust in a brand is quickly lost and that's the point here, not Poldi and his -excuse me- gaudy limited edition.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Amen.


----------



## Bhanu Chopra (Apr 1, 2006)

As an 80-years old prince, I would imagine he would need a better watch than what was designed due to legibility. It would have been better to offer that gaudy 95th anniversary Stowa Verus with large numbers for him to tell the time. 

If y’all don’t know Stowa’s design philosophy or can’t hire a competent designer, just reach out to Joerg and get some free advice from him! 

Y’all are ruining Stowa brand, or perhaps just using is at a tax write off. How is that for a question?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Born_in_Bavaria (6 mo ago)

StufflerMike said:


> The fact that Stowa made the watch at all speaks volumes and shows how much influence Tempus Arte has/had on Stowa. No impact of Tempus Arte ? The watch speaks another language. The Poldi Pool Chronograph is out there and - with all due respect - Stowa built it. Trust in a brand is quickly lost and that's the point here, not Poldi and his -excuse me- gaudy limited edition.


I think a certain respect for Prince Poldi is appropriate - also for his taste in terms of watches and design. Not because he is royal, but an older gentleman to whom one pays respect.


----------



## Born_in_Bavaria (6 mo ago)

Bhanu Chopra said:


> As an 80-years old prince, I would imagine he would need a better watch than what was designed due to legibility. It would have been better to offer that gaudy 95th anniversary Stowa Verus with large numbers for him to tell the time.
> 
> If y’all don’t know Stowa’s design philosophy or can’t hire a competent designer, just reach out to Joerg and get some free advice from him!
> 
> ...


Same here. Respect is a magic word!


----------



## Born_in_Bavaria (6 mo ago)

I personally like the watch and the idea behind it. I think we all agree that personal tastes are individual and untouchable. For all the people who grumble I can only recommend to start your own watch brand. Perhaps these people would then be happy if their own products must also be treated with respect. What a pity and lonely the world would be if there was only one design. Be open, rejoice in color and diversity. That is life. Stay healthy.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Born_in_Bavaria said:


> I personally like the watch and the idea behind it. I think we all agree that personal tastes are individual and untouchable. For all the people who grumble I can only recommend to start your own watch brand. Perhaps these people would then be happy if their own products must also be treated with respect. What a pity and lonely the world would be if there was only one design. Be open, rejoice in color and diversity. That is life. Stay healthy.


What a wonderful plea of a new member who joined Watchuseek 22 min ago and already posted three posts in one thread. Respect. Nasty who thinks there is some kind of connection with one of the companies involved. The criticism that is being criticized here is not criticism of Prince Poldi and his taste, it is justified criticism on Stowa producing such a gaudy watch that unfortunately does not fit Stowa's previous philosophy at all and thus may or may not offends Stowaristi.
Many have identified themselves with Stowa and that was of course primarily thanks to Jörg Schauer. The fan base is likely to be a bit irritated now and Stowa would be well advised to orientate itself on the previous values that a Stowa watch has embodied. "Beautiful, good, true". Unfortunately, this does not apply to the Poldi watch.


----------



## Born_in_Bavaria (6 mo ago)

StufflerMike said:


> What a wonderful plea of a new member who joined Watchuseek 22 min ago and already posted three posts in one thread. Respect. Nasty who thinks there is some kind of connection with one of the companies involved. The criticism that is being criticized here is not criticism of Prince Poldi and his taste, it is justified criticism on Stowa producing such a gaudy watch that unfortunately does not fit Stowa's previous philosophy at all and thus may or may not offends Stowaristi.
> Many have identified themselves with Stowa and that was of course primarily thanks to Jörg Schauer. The fan base is likely to be a bit irritated now and Stowa would be well advised to orientate itself on the previous values that a Stowa watch has embodied. "Beautiful, good, true". Unfortunately, this does not apply to the Poldi watch.


Amen. 😀 of course you had never your first post.


----------



## Bhanu Chopra (Apr 1, 2006)

Born_in_Bavaria said:


> Same here. Respect is a magic word!


You are correct, it is about respekt. Respecting Stowa design and philosophy, respecting the Stowa collectors, respecting a certain harmony in design that ultimately reflects on the brand. 

Nice to virtually meet you. Perhaps we meet in Engelsbrand one day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Born_in_Bavaria said:


> Amen. 😀 of course you had never your first post.


Oh, I had my first post, not sure it was on the Stowa Forum but I habe been moderating the Stowa Forum for almost two decades. So I think I got an idea what Stowa means for their customers. And I have seen a lot of members come and go. Coming in her and immediately taking Tempus Arte’s part makes me suspicious (and hopefully other members as well).


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I will wait until Jorg releases his new offerings......


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nokie said:


> I will wait until Jorg releases his new offerings......


I already posted his Race Chrono 46 Unique Piece 2022 on the GermanWatchesForum. Big, bold and beautiful.


----------



## infrarot123 (Mar 21, 2016)

🤡


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Here's my thinking.
If a company is only allowed to make watches that looks the same all the time, how do they get new customers when the old ones die?

Stowa obviously already made watches that you guys like. So why is it a problem to you that they made a watch that someone else might like?

Did Stowa agree to only make watches that you like?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

[BOBO] said:


> Here's my thinking.
> If a company is only allowed to make watches that looks the same all the time, how do they get new customers when the old ones die?
> 
> Stowa obviously already made watches that you guys like. So why is it a problem to you that they made a watch that someone else might like?
> ...


Stowa has always been able to acquire new customers precisely because stowa has hitherto taken a very straightforward path. Long time customers (like me) remained loyal to Stowa because Stowa, for its part, remained true to their path. Building 100 Poldi watches isn't the problem, even if it's made for the „Schickeria“ (posh people). The problem is that Stowa runs the risk of losing sight of its regular customers and this is exactly what was to be feared when Tempus Arte bought Stowa. I can't say whether the Poldi Pool Chronograph will appeal to new customers. There‘s more criticism than approval on FB, IG. The PR campaign speaks volumes as well.
There’s a German saying which describes Stowa‘s comment in this thread „Wasch mir den Pelz, aber mach mich nicht nass“ (Wash my fur, but don't get me wet). We made it but for any question you have, please feel free to email Tempus Arte. HUH ??


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

StufflerMike said:


> Stowa has always been able to acquire new customers precisely because stowa has hitherto taken a very straightforward path. Long time customers (like me) remained loyal to Stowa because Stowa, for its part, remained true to their path. Building 100 Poldi watches isn't the problem, even if it's made for the „Schickeria“ (posh people). The problem is that Stowa runs the risk of losing sight of its regular customers and this is exactly what was to be feared when Tempus Arte bought Stowa. I can't say whether the Poldi Pool Chronograph will appeal to new customers. There‘s more criticism than approval on FB, IG. The PR campaign speaks volumes as well.
> There’s a German saying which describes Stowa‘s comment in this thread „Wasch mir den Pelz, aber mach mich nicht nass“ (Wash my fur, but don't get me wet). We made it but for any question you have, please feel free to email Tempus Arte. HUH ??


I don't think people who cares about that stuff is their core customer base. 

Just like when 15 people worldwide went bananas over how the MoonSwatch would ruin Omega's reputation.
It didn't.

I'm one of the people who never looked twice at Stowa because they used to only make boring designs. 
This is the first one that I actually stopped to look at for a couple of seconds...

I realize you don't want gaudy people like me liking watches from the same brand as you, but hey, here we are...

I really don't get the "they used to make XXX". 
Well, buy those watches then...


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> I don't think people who cares about that stuff is their core customer base.
> 
> Just like when 15 people worldwide went bananas over how the MoonSwatch would ruin Omega's reputation.
> It didn't.
> ...


The new owner needs to offer some drinks and specialized customization to some group, as the previous owner did, then when the herd moves, it moves.

Having said, I tend to believe the stowa divorce is not a decent one as someone else mentioned in another thread.
The previous owner bought stowa at peanut price; when he sold it, sold at a peak, while the business itself has been on a downhill trajectory for quite some time before the sale.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

[BOBO] said:


> I realize you don't want gaudy people like me liking watches from the same brand as you, but hey, here we are...


I respect your opinion but now that you get personal……


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

StufflerMike said:


> I respect your opinion but now that you get personal……


Ok...
Don't get your point, but perhaps that's not essential to this exercise.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

First thought a new A S posted . 

Offizieller Alexander Shorokhoff Onlineshop - Art on the Wrist 

Perhaps going after their market


----------



## jonobailey (Feb 27, 2012)

[BOBO] said:


> I don't think people who cares about that stuff is their core customer base.
> 
> Just like when 15 people worldwide went bananas over how the MoonSwatch would ruin Omega's reputation.
> It didn't.
> ...


If you know about the brand, and the customer base which are largely watch enthusiasts (you have to be to know about the brand) then you would realise its all about timing. 

It like Porsche being taken over and then their first new release being a front engined, front wheel drive 911 - hardly a way to endear yourself to the existing fanbase. From a marketing point of view its pretty simple, settle the ship first.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

jonobailey said:


> If you know about the brand, and the customer base which are largely watch enthusiasts (you have to be to know about the brand) then you would realise its all about timing.
> 
> It like Porsche being taken over and then their first new release being a front engined, front wheel drive 911 - hardly a way to endear yourself to the existing fanbase. From a marketing point of view its pretty simple, settle the ship first.


Their current fan base took them this far. Perhaps a new one is needed to take it further.

I would understand the upset if they announced that they'll stop making the boring stuff all together, But they didn't. They just made a highly limited special edition.

But in all seriousness, if this turned out to be the new direction for Stowa, why does that matter to those who already have the ones they like from the "old catalog"?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Why so angry @hawkeye87 ?

Just to clarify. I really like some watches made by Girard Perregaux. I can buy them today. Both their current lineup (from ad) or their older stuff from chrono24 or whatever.

If they stopped making those watches and started making p0rn instead next week, that wouldn't change anything about my chances of buying one, does it?

So why is this bothering people?
Were you all planning on buying every single model they release?

And if there's such a hardcore fan base that makes up the majority of the customer base, is that it for Stowa then? The customers they have are the ones they'll have...

To quote someone:
It's just a watch!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

arktika1148 said:


> First thought a new A S posted .
> 
> Offizieller Alexander Shorokhoff Onlineshop - Art on the Wrist
> 
> Perhaps going after their market


If so, Stowa lacks the necessary talent and ability. Not sure if Mr. Shorokhov would agree, but I’d say that Stowa also lacks the Russian soul.


----------



## Stowie (Jul 6, 2020)

[BOBO] said:


> Their current fan base took them this far. Perhaps a new one is needed to take it further.
> 
> I would understand the upset if they announced that they'll stop making the boring stuff all together, But they didn't. They just made a highly limited special edition.
> 
> But in all seriousness, if this turned out to be the new direction for Stowa, why does that matter to those who already have the ones they like from the "old catalog"?


I think what has everyone so stirred up is that its so far from what Stowa is from a design standpoint. Its akin to someone buying Rolex and then releasing a rectangular dress watch. It may not be a bad watch, but its so different from the norm that it will upset the main fan base.

Personally I do find it worrying that this is their first release. Stowa established itself based on its heritage and its older designs. This new release feels like Stowa will become a completely different company. And I agree change in isn’t a bad thing. But buying a established brand and completely changing it to something completely different isn’t the way to do it. That makes it look like Stowa was bought for the hype around the name and thats it.

Note: Calling Stowa designs boring in their own forum is not a great way to explain your views lol.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Stowie said:


> Note: Calling Stowa designs boring in their own forum is not a great way to explain your views lol.


For me, there are no subforums. Only the "new" page...


----------



## Frequent_Flieger (Apr 26, 2020)

I believe people have the right to be angry. Some people here have purchased many Stowa timepieces over the years, and have continuously found enjoyment and reason to add another Stowa to their collection. Keeping those people coming back is VERY important, because those are the MOST enthusiastic owners. Those owners are most likely to spread brand awareness on forums, Instagram, and in their own private and work lives. They are unofficial brand ambassadors and help the brand continue growth, even through dips in the market.

With the recent change of leadership at Stowa, those loyal fans just wanted to see continuity in the brands mission and dedication to its most loyal customers. The ones who wear their Stowas daily all around the globe and still come back for more watches. When those customers find out that the new owner (in Munich, not Black Forest) is using Stowas resources to make special editions for his rich royal buddies, rather than come out with a halfway decent anniversary release, they’re going to feel shorted. 

Schön, gut, wahr.

That’s what people expect from Stowa. If the new owners don’t make that they’re priority, they will have to find an entire new customer base. At that point they’d be better off starting a new brand altogether. Brand awareness, brand recognition, brand trust, brand loyalty, they matter and they are what is on the line right now. Changing ownership is tough for any company, but if you can’t hold the customers, you can’t hold the company.

Side note: if your username is precisely the most controversial line of text on the Poldi Pool Party, then you probably came to this thread to troll


----------



## Wahlaoeh (Sep 8, 2013)

Goodness. About time I stopped following Stowa. That is one ugly watch


----------



## hawkeye87 (May 22, 2020)

Frequent_Flieger said:


> I believe people have the right to be angry. Some people here have purchased many Stowa timepieces over the years, and have continuously found enjoyment and reason to add another Stowa to their collection. Keeping those people coming back is VERY important, because those are the MOST enthusiastic owners. Those owners are most likely to spread brand awareness on forums, Instagram, and in their own private and work lives. They are unofficial brand ambassadors and help the brand continue growth, even through dips in the market.


Your post encapsulates my thoughts over this matter perfectly. Cheers


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

hawkeye87 said:


> Your post encapsulates my thoughts over this matter perfectly. Cheers


+1


----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)

It is what it is. Tempus are the new owner and they can do whatever they want. I also don't find Poldi interesting or good looking and i think a Prince (royality) would prefer a much different watch in terms od design and quality. He can buy anything he wants or have it made anyway. So this had to come from Tempus as a PR stunt. Nothing wrong with that but it doesn't look good for people who are buying Stowa watches. Good thing is, very few will know about this. 

I also think, Tempus wanted to show some authority to Stowa. "We bought you and you'll do what we say" kind of thing. For Stowa it would be much better to keep working on their portofolio and expand it, rather then working nad manufacturing a pointless special edition watch. Enough with "special editions" that aren't anyway.


----------



## el_duderino (Feb 8, 2006)

I was a bit skeptical about Tempus Arte, as some might have noticed. But boy was I wrong. They did it! They really pulled it off! They proved all the skeptics wrong and showed us that they are not a bunch of useless bufoons but instead dead serious and a true force to be reckoned with. Hats off to you, Tempus Arte, I didn't know that you had it in you:

Taking the biggest dump possible on the remains of a well established brand and running it into the ground with such violence that it completely disintegrates on impact without leaving as much as a dust behind.

Boom goes the last bit of reputation that Stowa had left. What a spectacular way to die. A true masterclass in the destruction of a brand.

Stowa is dead and gone. Let's all accept that, move on, remember the good old days and just ignore the fact that Tempus Arte keeps wearing Stowa's corpse like the alien wore Edgar in Men in Black:


----------



## el_duderino (Feb 8, 2006)

Djurgården said:


> I don't get it? Can someone explain it a bit better?
> 
> What is that watch? And what has it to do with Stowa?


It has nothing to do with Stowa (the brand). It is a Leinfelder watch recycled by Tempus Arte under the Stowa brand. Yes, all of their watches looked like this (Bavarian fever dreams), that's why nobody ever heard of them.


----------



## el_duderino (Feb 8, 2006)

STOWA1927 said:


> In order to avoid disinformation, confusion or even false statements, the
> Tempus Arte Group CEO offers to answer questions directly to the audience.


In other words: nothing to see here, please disperse.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

el_duderino said:


> In other words: nothing to see here, please disperse.
> 
> View attachment 16753276


In fact, a sentence that depicts exactly what is going on here. Not wisely chosen but here we go, Tempus Arte rules the show.


----------



## STOWA1927 (9 mo ago)

Dear STOWA - Community,

We are pleased that our brand is being discussed and talked about so actively in the forums.

Once again, it is important to us that the speakers remain fair and respectful to each other and do not become
personal!

To clarify this again, a brief summary of the FACTS:


"Poldi" is limited to 100 pieces > already almost sold out
"Poldi" is a one-time action by Tempus Arte
"Poldi" has nothing to do with the orientation nor collection nor brand direction of STOWA
"Poldi" is not a new design code for STOWA
STOWA will only be a service partner for the "Poldi" customers in after sales
STOWA will stay true to itself > see the brand new "Flieger Verus 40 Vintage 95 Limited"
STOWA will launch several STOWA like novelties in 2022

There is no reason to worry. STOWA is more alive than ever before.

Look forward with us to great STOWA products and a continuation of history
after 95 years.

Best regards from the Black Forest,
Your STOWA Team


----------



## STOWA1927 (9 mo ago)

Q&A CEO Tempus Arte:

*Q:* Dear Sir, I would like to ask is there any reasonable likelihood of a forthcoming Marine Original 6498 with the old logo positioned and in the same proportion as a watch produced in say, 2009? I would love a brushed steel version with either white or silver dial, pretty much as currently available but just with the old logo, exactly as it was in the past.

Thank you for providing the opportunity for me to put this question.

*A:* Thanks for your email and suggestion. At the moment, we can´t confirm if there will be that exact model available again. We definitely took note of your request though.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Proof is in the pudding.


----------



## el_duderino (Feb 8, 2006)

STOWA1927 said:


> Once again, it is important to us that the speakers remain fair and respectful to each other and do notbecome personal!


You folks need to elaborate on this a bit more. Tempus Arte is abusing the Stowa brand to recycle horrendous Bavarian fever dreams from Leinfelder. That’s literally taking a dump on the name Stowa and everything the brand ever stood for.

How much respect do you expect to get for that from the loyal Stowa community?


----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)

I think people here should stop attacking this company despite you not agreeing with it's current status. There is virtually zero watch companies out there that comment their actions/models on an open forum. This is a very rare thing and one of the things Stowa was so known and loved for. A personal connection that watch enthusiasts look for in this faceless retail world. 

If everything they say will only cause attacks, they will stop, because there is no point any more. We and they get it. We don't like the change that happened and we don't like new products they showed so far. Totally fair to say it and we can only hope next releases will be more interesting and true to Stowa.

But i find it tasteless, to demand new releases and then spit on them, when hey show up. And demand to talk to you on this forum, and then attack them when they do, etc. 
I find this specially odd from a moderator that should be neutral to the whole thing.

Now my wishes for future releases from Stowa:


new models should stay in 36 - 40 mm range. No need to go crazy in size.
different and upgraded cases between model lines.
improved dial quality (more depth, different materials, great AR coating on both sides,...)
more options to choose from when ordering a watch.
bracelet !!!
straps with quick change option
No need for in house movement.
With all this considered price under 2000 eur.


----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)

Gargamel35 said:


> I think people here should stop attacking this company despite you not agreeing with it's current status. There is virtually zero watch companies out there that comment their actions/models on an open forum. This is a very rare thing and one of the things Stowa was so known and loved for. A personal connection that watch enthusiasts look for in this faceless retail world.
> 
> If everything they say will only cause attacks, they will stop, because there is no point any more. We and they get it. We don't like the change that happened and we don't like new products they showed so far. Totally fair to say it and we can only hope next releases will be more interesting and true to Stowa.
> 
> ...


Oh and for starters. Just make a great looking dressy chronograph, fantastic dial in 40mm size and less then 13mm thick. And introduce a fine bracelet to go with it. Thank you.


----------



## el_duderino (Feb 8, 2006)

Gargamel35 said:


> There is virtually zero watch companies out there that comment their actions/models on an open forum.


You might want to check out the Damasko forum.



Gargamel35 said:


> This is a very rare thing and one of the things Stowa was so known and loved for.


Indeed. Emphasis on "was" know and loved for.



Gargamel35 said:


> If everything they say will only cause attacks, they will stop, because there is no point any more.


People don't attack Tempus Arte for fun, but for what they are doing to the (remains of the) Stowa brand. It's an absolute sh**show and it just keeps getting worse.



Gargamel35 said:


> But i find it tasteless, to demand new releases and then spit on them, when hey show up. And demand to talk to you on this forum, and then attack them when they do, etc.


Fair enough. But I'd argue that it's not as tasteless as branding this new limited edition ex-Leinfelder monstrosity as Stowa or the way Tempus Arte shows up here (including pathetic astro-turfing attempts) and demands respect for quite literally taking a d*mp on the Stowa brand.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

STOWA1927 said:


> We are pleased that our brand is being discussed and talked about so actively in the forums.



No,
not the brand is being discussed, but how you deal ill with the brand




> STOWA is more alive than ever before.


Oh, I like your morbid sense of humor or don't I...........


Volker


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

STOWA1927 said:


> Q&A CEO Tempus Arte:
> 
> *Q:* Dear Sir, I would like to ask is there any reasonable likelihood of a forthcoming Marine Original 6498 with the old logo positioned and in the same proportion as a watch produced in say, 2009? I would love a brushed steel version with either white or silver dial, pretty much as currently available but just with the old logo, exactly as it was in the past.
> 
> ...


I would like to draw your attention to this forum poll that indicated that approximately 75% of forum readers preferred the old logo over the new logo;

Old logo or new logo?


----------



## el_duderino (Feb 8, 2006)

Orsoni said:


> I would like to draw your attention to this forum poll that indicated that approximately 75% of forum readers preferred the old logo over the new logo


You might want to emphasize that "old logo" does NOT mean the comically stretched version on the new "Flieger Verus 40 Vintage 95 Limited".


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

I always had a bad feeling things might change after the management changed and Jorg leaving Stowa but i didn't think it'd happen so fast... :/


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

ekwanok said:


> This is a Stowa limited edition--look at the caseback photo.


I can see why they didn't put Stowa on the dial...


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Does Stowa sponsor this official forum?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Medusa said:


> Does Stowa sponsor this official forum?


It wouldn‘t be an official forum if not.
“Watch Forums owned by the manufacturer, prominent authorized dealer, or private individual or group.“


----------



## el_duderino (Feb 8, 2006)

Medusa said:


> Does Stowa sponsor this official forum?


Yes and no. Because there is no Stowa company anymore. There is only the Munich based Tempus Arte GmbH & Co. KG, which owns the trademark “Stowa” and uses it for some of their watches (another trademark that they use is Lang & Heyne and until last month Leinfelder). They are sponsoring the forum.

As we can see now with the recycled Leinfelder watch which they are pushing under the Stowa brand, they don’t try to keep their different trademarks separate but mix them recklessly and irregardless of the individual brands history and design languages. So it makes sense to only speak only of Tempus Arte from now on.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

I have long considered buying a Stowa but somehow never pulled the trigger, so I guess I'm posting as an outsidre. I did once write to the company ready to buy and asked if they could make a modest tweak of a watch for me, swapping bezels on a Seatime, and they refused as I was messing with their "limited" design. Ok, fair enough.

I think this Prince's chrono is ugly and does not fit the Stowa vibe as we know it - but that isnt all bad, surely? It shows some flair, creativity, direction. I think a company cannot simply rely on modest tweaks to dial colour of a handful of classic models; rather, whilst retaining their "classics" or "heritage pieces", they should introduce, innovate, and that means taking a few risks. This Prince chrono risk flopped but its too soon to claim it as a weird design idea defining Stowa's future direction.

Risk is necessary and who knows, something truly amazing may come of it next time round

I can't be the only one who thinks Leinfelder's Fredl chrono is a beautiful watch - I'd love one if I could afford one


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

Didn't read the whole thing because I was hoping to get some clarification on what the problem is. It's a blue dial chrono with maybe bit of unnecessary decor around the subdials, nothing we haven't seen on a Daytona. I'm looking at an ad for Stowa on the left of my screen, two Timex-looking pieces with numbers on the dial and one that sorta resembles a Nomos. The chrono doesn't look like the two Ward Cleaver pieces or the one that looks like a Nomos.

I haven't been on WUS long enough to know what's wrong with this watch. I'd like to be told, not dismissed with an "Enjoy what you like". It's clear that this piece isn't acceptable, I'm not going to buy it anyhow, but I really do want to know what makes it so unacceptable.

FWIW, I'm not a Stowa owner, nor do I plan to buy one in the future. Just saw the thread and the comments and was curious. 

A second question: Why does it seem to me that as soon as a company sells to a second buyer, the company is no longer seen as being in style or whatever. Saw it with Hamilton, people ganging up on Swatch for saving them. Why does it matter who owns Stowa now?


----------



## wim13 (Dec 5, 2021)

Fahoo Forays said:


> Didn't read the whole thing because I was hoping to get some clarification on what the problem is.


Post #58 summarizes it perfectly.


----------



## el_duderino (Feb 8, 2006)

Fahoo Forays said:


> I haven't been on WUS long enough to know what's wrong with this watch. I'd like to be told, not dismissed with an "Enjoy what you like". It's clear that this piece isn't acceptable, I'm not going to buy it anyhow, but I really do want to know what makes it so unacceptable.


This watch is basically a glorified Invicta with extra Bavarian gaudiness added for good measure. But of course taste is subjective and if somebody likes it, they should buy it and wear it in good health.

The problem is it doesn't fit Stowa at all. It's quite literally the exact opposite of what Stowa (as in Jörg Schauer's Stowa) always stood for: Beautiful. Good. True.

Imagine Nomos as another example for a brand with a very specific image and design language suddenly releasing a monstrosity like this. It just doesn't work. It's a sh*tstain on the brand.

And not to forget: Stowa always emphasized it's location and roots in the Black Forest (which is - for those not familiar - far away from Bavaria). The regional connection was always a pillar of Stowa's brand and reputation. 

Making them produce insane Bavarian fever dreams is just beyond sadistic and objectively a crime against humanity.



Fahoo Forays said:


> A second question: Why does it seem to me that as soon as a company sells to a second buyer, the company is no longer seen as being in style or whatever. Saw it with Hamilton, people ganging up on Swatch for saving them. Why does it matter who owns Stowa now?


It's not who owns the trademark, it's what they're doing with (or better: to) it. If you're interested in more details, check out this thread.


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

wim13 said:


> Post #58 summarizes it perfectly.


Got it. It's definitely different enough from the watches in the ad that I can see it setting some fans off, especially if it takes time and money away from new pieces Stowa could be developing for them. 

I don't really have a definite opinion one way or the other on the watch, I suppose it could be a bit more understated. But I'm a fan of markers over Arabic numerals (even tho most of my watches have Arabics), chronos, and watches in general that have a function beyond the immediate time.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

In my opinion, people are getting ahead of their skis. Myself, I plan to wait and see what the rest of 2022 brings before I threaten to burn anything down


----------



## el_duderino (Feb 8, 2006)

The Tempus Arte website is quite open about the fact that this Poldi Invicta lookalike is of course a Leinfelder project:

"_We have returned the Leinfelder - watch brand rights to Goldsmith E. Leinfelder as of July 1, 2022. The current projects and competences of "Leinfelder Uhren München" will be merged and continued in the other brands of the group._" [Translated from German to English by deepl]

Since they couldn't use the Leinfelder trademark anymore for this project and probably don't want to stain the Lang & Heyne brand with this abomination (can't blame them for that), they (ab)used the Stowa name for it. I'm sure even Tempus Arte noticed that it doesn't fit in any way shape or form to the Stowa brand (design, price or regional association), but as we all know they don't really care for Stowa and Stowa's long earned reputation anyway. 

Just a warning for those with sensitive stomachs: Since they're talking about current projects (plural) of Leinfelder, there's quite likely going to be more Bavarian fever dreams under the Stowa name soon.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

@Fahooh Forays

I see that you are a new member at w.u.s. - forums. So you are forgiven to write:


> ..and one that sorta resembles a Nomos


I presume you are referring to an ANTEA wristwatch. This was originally made in 1937 by STOWA and redesigned in 2000. Correct is, that the NOMOS watch, made since 1992, resembles the STOWA - not vice versa.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

brainless said:


> @Fahooh Forays
> 
> I see that you are a new member at w.u.s. - forums. So you are forgiven to write:
> I presume you are referring to an ANTEA wristwatch. This was originally made in 1937 by STOWA and redesigned in 2000. Correct is, that the NOMOS watch, made since 1992, resembles the STOWA - not vice versa.


Not sure you are right. Esslinger once stated when describing the design of the Antea BTB: “It had to be a cool interpretation of both the original design by Lange & Söhne (1924) and the Antea by STOWA (1927). I left the generic stainless steel case - on request - hand-polished so that the noble material gets more depth and color. The dial with the modern "Bauhaus STD" type by Ed Benguiat and Victor Caruso creates a historical original with its sensitive aesthetics. The colors are a homage to Josef Albers and Johannes Itten, because the bauhaus shouldn’t just be seen in black or white.”

Anyway, there wasn’t only Stowa using the design, both used a dial created by Weber & Baral, Pforzheim.


----------



## Stowie (Jul 6, 2020)

el_duderino said:


> The Tempus Arte website is quite open about the fact that this Poldi Invicta lookalike is of course a Leinfelder project:
> 
> "_We have returned the Leinfelder - watch brand rights to Goldsmith E. Leinfelder as of July 1, 2022. The current projects and competences of "Leinfelder Uhren München" will be merged and continued in the other brands of the group._" [Translated from German to English by deepl]
> 
> ...


That quote seems to explain a lot.


----------



## palletwheel (May 15, 2019)

Always had an appreciation for Stowa though I never got around to purchasing one, been trying to keep the number of watches down. But it's sad to see this. Not to stir the pot, but after reading this thread and doing a search on some of the "brand" terms I came across this:









Leopold-Prinz-von-Bayern


Leopold Prinz Von Bayern A life on the fast track:LEOPOLD Prince of Bavaria “POLDI” Leopold Prince of BavariaPoldifrom 2990€incl. VATLeopold Prinz von BayernPoldi100 Stück Sonderserieab…




chronofactum.com





Not sure what to make of it, but figured it might be of interest.


----------



## el_duderino (Feb 8, 2006)

palletwheel said:


> Leopold-Prinz-von-Bayern
> 
> 
> Leopold Prinz Von Bayern A life on the fast track:LEOPOLD Prince of Bavaria “POLDI” Leopold Prince of BavariaPoldifrom 2990€incl. VATLeopold Prinz von BayernPoldi100 Stück Sonderserieab…
> ...












Nothing screams Black Forest Manufactory like Bavarian themed watches with names like "Leopold Prince of Bavaria"  [For those unfamiliar with the geographical locations: Black Forest | Bavaria] 

If they seriously intend to keep abusing Stowa as their recycling brand for Leinfelder's Bavarian kitsch projects they should rename Stowa to Rohdes Reste Rampe.


----------



## fracture. (Aug 11, 2018)

Some people here are very emotional about this, more than I would imagine one might be for such a relative triviality. 

The watch is just ugly, by the way. It's everything I do not want in a watch. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

fracture. said:


> Some people here are very emotional about this, more than I would imagine one might be for such a relative triviality….


I disagree. It is not a relative triviality. It’s a tragedy. Stowa seem to take a new direction under the influence of Tempus Arte and this direction seems to deviate significantly from the previous course.


----------



## foxl (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok, lets face it: the article here Forecasts the nexts steps:









Erster Chronograph von Prinz Poldi: Sammlerstück für Uhrenfans


Der Norisring in Nürnberg erlebte mit dem DTM Classic Cup gerade eine DTM-Gala der besonderen Art. S...




www.exklusiv-muenchen.de





Tempus Arte is going to Open s Tempus Arte Flagship Store in Munich.
Local Hegemons and hidden Champions e.g. of the hiking boots Industry from Rosenheim are looking forward to realice their customized collectors watches Made by the conquered rural Stowa workbench in the Deep Black Forest.

the honorable guests e.g Mr Dornier is Maybe Ordering a Stowa Tante Ju Model.


----------



## el_duderino (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Already on July 1st Tempus Arte returned the Leinfelder rights back to the „Goldschmiede E. Leinfelder“.
“Ongoing projects and competences of "Leinfelder-Uhren München" will be taken over and continued within the other brands of the group“ , whatever that means for Stowa.

If you google you‘ll find a draft of the caseback. No Stowa engraving but Tempus Arte München.


----------



## el_duderino (Feb 8, 2006)

StufflerMike said:


> Already on July 1st Tempus Arte returned the Leinfelder rights back to the „Goldschmiede E. Leinfelder“.
> “Ongoing projects and competences of "Leinfelder-Uhren München" will be taken over and continued within the other brands of the group“ , whatever that means for Stowa.
> 
> If you google you‘ll find a draft of the caseback. No Stowa engraving but Tempus Arte München.
> ...


I’m afraid that more unspeakable acts will be performed on the dead body of Stowa by Tempus Arte … as already pointed out:



el_duderino said:


> Since they couldn't use the Leinfelder trademark anymore for this project and probably don't want to stain the Lang & Heyne brand …
> 
> Just a warning for those with sensitive stomachs: Since they're talking about current projects (plural) of Leinfelder, there's quite likely going to be more Bavarian fever dreams under the Stowa name soon.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hope they don't go the same way as Beijing when the 'joint venture; with Fiyta
Lost the plot.


----------



## Stowie (Jul 6, 2020)

Seems like they will just keep current Stowa projects and tack on other watches under the Stowa name. Almost like they wanna steal the hype behind the Stowa name to prop their watches up.


----------



## krisrsolebury (Sep 28, 2016)

Wow...so...

I currently own two Stowa watches - a Flieger Sport and an Antea 390, purchased in 2016 and 2017 respectively. I also owned a Marine Original (roman dial) that I sold, in part to help fund an Omega I purchased in 2018. Since that was a big purchase (for my budget), I haven't bought another watch since.

Recently my interest in watches is rekindled, and I just returned to these forums for the first time in a while, thinking about buying another Marine Original since I've missed it. I also wanted to see what is new with Stowa.

All I can say is - what. the. f**k.

Tempus Arte is going to destroy them...am I really going to purchase another Marine Original now? Should I forget about it, save up for a while, and buy a Dornblüth?

I'm BAFFLED that Tempus Arte would purchase the company from Jörg and almost IMMEDIATELY start screwing up everything people liked about Stowa. This "Prinz Poldi" monstrosity is unbelievable, and the only other new watch I can see is a black DLC flinger with a mountain of pointless text on the dial?

Tempus Arte - if you're reading this: you need to hire REAL designers, able to carry on the history, tweak the classic designs tastefully and respectfully, or launch new lines that connect to some sort of design code.

What you're doing right now is horrendous. You've lost at least one sale today, because I'm not going to purchase a watch from a company that may not exist in a couple years.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Wow...

You guys remember the Stowa MOLE ? 
so many great pieces over the years.

I just bought my 3rd Stowa. 
On Chrono.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

redhed18 said:


> _..Will the Official_ Stowa forum now be rolled up under "(Ze) German watches" ?


No.


----------



## Frequent_Flieger (Apr 26, 2020)

Just what I was thinking…. how much ‘constructive criticism’ will Stowa allow before deciding that funding a ‘negative forum’ is more damaging than good. We all want what’s best for Stowa, but they might decide to turn off the lights on our viewpoints posted here.
-Will


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

I deleted my hoden remark. 😬


----------



## el_duderino (Feb 8, 2006)

Frequent_Flieger said:


> Just what I was thinking…. how much ‘constructive criticism’ will Stowa allow before deciding that funding a ‘negative forum’ is more damaging than good. We all want what’s best for Stowa, but they might decide to turn off the lights on our viewpoints posted here.
> -Will


Stowa? Stowa allows nothing - a trademark doesn’t have the ability to do anything but purely exist. The sponsor of this forum is Tempus Arte and they have absolutely no idea what to do with it, how to communicate with the community or to deal with any form of criticism. I’m surprised they haven’t pulled the plug a long time ago. But then it wouldn’t help them anyway, because we’d just continue the discussions in a non sponsored board (German watches, affordable watches, …).


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Frequent_Flieger said:


> Just what I was thinking…. how much ‘constructive criticism’ will Stowa allow before deciding that funding a ‘negative forum’ is more damaging than good. We all want what’s best for Stowa, but they might decide to turn off the lights on our viewpoints posted here.
> -Will


The sponsor of this forum is Tempus Arte GmbH & Co. KG , not Stowa.


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

Ugh...will you people grow up already? If Stowa turns to s%*!, so what?
Have you looked at some of the watches that Stowa made in the '70s? Horrible! But Jorg brought it back to life. 

The original Stowa pilot watches and the watches made under Jorg's tenure will always be held in high esteem and worth the money you paid for them. I had gotten bored with Stowa before Tempus came in. Maybe the new owners will introduce some new products while still maintaining their heritage lines. Give them a chance. They might surprise you. And if they don't, then so be it. Stowa doesn't sustain itself just on people who post here. A good chunk of their sales go to people that don't know and don't care about the history, I'm sure. And if they run the company into the ground then maybe somebody else will purchase it again, like Jorg did, and bring it back to life.

And who cares about one limited edition watch that isn't even offered on the Stowa website anyway?


----------



## el_duderino (Feb 8, 2006)

robi1138 said:


> Ugh...will you people grow up already? If Stowa turns to s%*!, so what?


Fair enough. That's how I feel about most watch brands as well. Couldn't care less whether Rolex, Ball, Breitling, Bremont or many others disappear from the face of the earth tomorrow. I wouldn't even notice. That's why I don't hang around in those sub-forums. If I did, I could use the quote as comment for each and every thread.


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

Stowa is listed first in my signature because I'm a fan of the brand. But ownership changes and things change. It is what it is.


----------



## el_duderino (Feb 8, 2006)

robi1138 said:


> Stowa is listed first in my signature because I'm a fan of the brand. But ownership changes and things change. It is what it is.


True. 

But it still would be great to see them skipping the "turn to sh*t and rising from the ashes again some day" part and just staying on track. Wishful thinking, I know ...


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

robi1138 said:


> Maybe the new owners will introduce some new products while still maintaining their heritage lines. Give them a chance. They might surprise you. And if they don't, then so be it.


They’re still churning out Marine Originals so, I don’t understand the alarm. In July, the new ownership stated in another thread that they would “stay true to itself”.



STOWA1927 said:


> Dear STOWA - Community,
> 
> We are pleased that our brand is being discussed and talked about so actively in the forums.
> 
> ...


----------



## el_duderino (Feb 8, 2006)

Orsoni said:


> They’re still churning out Marine Originals so, I don’t understand the alarm. In July, the new ownership stated in another thread that they would “stay true to itself”.


Actions speak louder than words. That tiny bit of action so far since they took over more than a year (!) ago tells a different story - may I remind you of that Bavarian kitsch project that gets produced and serviced at the former Stowa facilities in Engelsbrand or that comically disfigured Stowa logo on that first LE this year.

Guess we'll have to see what the future brings. Looks like Tempus Arte won't inform us here in advance of any news - since they went into complete radio silence again weeks ago.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

I wasn’t greatly offended by the new Flieger Verus 40 Vintage 95.

It’s not my cup of tea but, it’s not horrendous either.


----------



## el_duderino (Feb 8, 2006)

Orsoni said:


> I wasn’t greatly offended by the new Flieger Verus 40 Vintage 95.
> 
> It’s not my cup of tea but, it’s not horrendous either.


The watch could be worse, sure. All a matter of perspective. I'd say compared to that Prince Poldi Invicta lookalike it is outright beautiful.

But that comically stretched logo, that is just unacceptable. That is a crime against humanity 🤢


----------



## FeloniousTesseract (5 mo ago)

_"let's test the waters with a different approach".. ...a swing and a miss. _A design mess like this is not appealing to potential Stowa customers.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Interesting, but not my flavour.


----------



## drlvegas (Jan 2, 2013)

Nokie said:


> The dial looks like the bottom of my swimming pool.......


Man, you need a new pool guy😉


----------



## foxl (Jun 24, 2007)

New Release, Variation on Marine 40mm
They had to shorten the Hour Hand becouse of the gigantic 4 Numbers

consistent design approach towards Bavarian Barock


----------



## Nasir Kasmani (Dec 26, 2013)

What grammar of design is that?


----------



## el_duderino (Feb 8, 2006)

Nasir Kasmani said:


> What grammar of design is that?


I'd be surprised if the unpaid Tempus Arte intern responsible for this design can answer your question with anything other than: "I don't know, I played around with Microsoft Paint and this is the best I could come up with".


----------



## foxl (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes, and „unfortunately the dial Color is Not white anymore But I compensated it by greyish Numerals“

Built in Design of deck watches is Perfect contrasts.


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

Are you guys going to be happy with anything that Stowa puts out, lol? It's not an earth-shattering design but I think it looks nice.


----------



## el_duderino (Feb 8, 2006)

robi1138 said:


> Are you guys going to be happy with anything that Stowa puts out, lol?


Stowa isn’t putting out anything anymore. Only Tempus Arte is. And they’re unfortunately not good at it.

Apart from that you know very well that we’re all evil haters, so what do you expect? 😉


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

el_duderino said:


> Stowa isn’t putting out anything anymore. Only Tempus Arte is. And they’re unfortunately not good at it.
> 
> Apart from that you know very well that we’re all evil haters, so what do you expect? 😉


Lol...carry on then


----------



## foxl (Jun 24, 2007)

Hm, its about their decision making what Turns me off… as far as i read, Nobody asked for that Design in particular. But there should be a certain demand for Old Logo Variants or red 12, or Silver dial/case combinations.


----------



## The Geezer (Jan 23, 2019)

foxl said:


> there should be a certain demand for Old Logo Variants


there certainly is one here for sure - Old Logo brushed Marine Original please


----------



## Djurgården (10 mo ago)

Some price increase on this one Marine Classic 36 roman hand wound | Uhrenmanufaktur seit 1927

I looked it up. Can't find any increase on any other model but small sec 36mm marine with mesh (milaniaise is what Stowa write) went from 1075 in march to 1225 in April and now it's 1315 euro. I bought mine for 1075 euro the day before the first price increase.

I bought a verus basic for 740 euro in 2021 and they're 950 euro now. But that price increase was also around April so haven't gone up since then like my marine that has had 2 price increases this year.


----------



## krisrsolebury (Sep 28, 2016)

Djurgården said:


> Some price increase on this one Marine Classic 36 roman hand wound | Uhrenmanufaktur seit 1927
> 
> I looked it up. Can't find any increase on any other model but small sec 36mm marine with mesh (milaniaise is what Stowa write) went from 1075 in march to 1225 in April and now it's 1315 euro. I bought mine for 1075 euro the day before the first price increase.
> 
> I bought a verus basic for 740 euro in 2021 and they're 950 euro now. But that price increase was also around April so haven't gone up since then like my marine that has had 2 price increases this year.


I just checked, and yes the price in EUR on a lot of watches seems to have gone up since I last checked. Inflation on everything these days, of course...but I assume it's also because the EUR weakened a lot against both USD and CHF over the last five (and 15) years -

I'm in the US, and even though the EUR price has gone up, after currency conversion the Flieger Sport and Antea 390 are actually a tiny bit cheaper in USD now than when I bought them in 2016 and 2017 respectively.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

As long as I can remember, this is the first price increase for STOWA watches that hasn't been announced in advance.
Joerg always gave us the opportunity to buy STOWA watches before they were priced up.
The manager in charge doesn't leave out a chance to put his foot in it,


Volker


----------



## el_duderino (Feb 8, 2006)

brainless said:


> As long as I can remember, this is the first price increase for STOWA watches that hasn't been announced in advance.
> Joerg always gave us the opportunity to buy STOWA watches before they were priced up.
> The manager in charge doesn't leave out a chance to put his foot in it,


They already quietly increased the prices for servicing chronographs earlier this year after I pointed out that they still had Schauer watches in their repair price list. They removed Schauer watches and raised the chronograph service fees while doing that. Very sneaky. [And yes, I feel kinda guilty about this.]

Aside from Tempus Arte's questionable business practices and their complete disdain for us here in the old Stowa community I have to admit that I'm not sure whether Jörg could have kept up the long established and very customer friendly habit of telegraphing price hikes well in advance these days. With prices moving up for everything at a frightening speed, adjustments have to be made way more often than ever before. So even if the good people at Tempus Arte's Munich headquarter wanted to keep the tradition alive (which I highly doubt though), it would have become highly problematic very quickly. Sending out newsletters several times per year announcing new price hikes is just not something that can be done without causing the whole world smelling financial troubles and scaring customers away.


----------



## cbeagle (Oct 28, 2019)

StufflerMike said:


> Prinz Leopold „Poldi“ von Bayern got something brand new from Stowa. They „Poldi Chronograph“ has been recently launched. The stainles steel chronograph is fitted with an ETA 7753. Just 100 pieces will be abailable for only 2.950 Euros. I really love the „Born in Bavaria“ imprint at 6, makes the watch a wonderful timepiece and personal gift.
> 
> 11 chronos have already been sold, so hurry up if you want something ugly and unique. Contact: Tempus Arte Experience Center Munich.
> 
> ...



this one is really ugly


----------

